# has true blood jumped the shark?



## strollingbones

last night was just a wee bit too much..what do you think.....

esp when sam was about to kiss sam lol


----------



## Mr Natural

I watch it and I have no idea what's going on yet I still find it entertaining.


----------



## Harry Dresden

i sure like Jessica.....she can suck me anytime......


----------



## old navy

I've liked vampires long before it was cool. I watch mainly though for the nudity.


----------



## CandySlice

Actually True Blood was born jumping the shark. That's part of the fun. It was so far out from day one you had to suspend all disbelief to even get there. After that you wait for the inside jokes.


----------



## Synthaholic

Harry Dresden said:


> i sure like Jessica.....she can suck me anytime......


No kidding!  I LOVE redheads!


----------



## CandySlice

strollingbones said:


> last night was just a wee bit too much..what do you think.....
> 
> esp when sam was about to kiss sam lol



I enjoy the after comments at the end of each episode.


----------



## Synthaholic

So, is Mr. Compton now 'Billith'?


----------



## busybee1980

I thought the season finale was a bit of a let down. However, I think this season was better than last season.


----------



## PatriotPotato

The seasons in my order of preference:
2 > 3 > 5> 4 > 1


----------



## boedicca

Well, here we are with 5 episodes left in the Series.  Frankly, the past three years haven't been very good...and this season is pretty bad, especially last weeks BDS display.

But I'm going to finish up the series, and then be done with it.


----------



## TheOldSchool

"Republicunt" was pure television gold


----------



## Synthaholic

boedicca said:


> Well, here we are with 5 episodes left in the Series.  Frankly, the past three years haven't been very good...and this season is pretty bad, especially last weeks BDS display.
> 
> *But I'm going to finish up the series, and then be done with it.*



Well, don't do them no fucking favors, bitch.  

What's so bad about this season?  I like the AIDS metaphor.


----------



## Synthaholic

TheOldSchool said:


> "Republicunt" was pure television gold


Pam is definitely my favorite character.  Then Jessica, then Eric, then Lafayette.


----------



## Synthaholic

And fuck Raphael 'Ted' Cruz.  He was whining like a bitch, saying that 'True Blood' was misogynist and 'Liberal Media' blah, blah, blah.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Synthaholic said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Republicunt" was pure television gold
> 
> 
> 
> Pam is definitely my favorite character.  Then Jessica, then Eric, then Lafayette.
Click to expand...


Pam's been growing on me.  Eric's my favorite though.  He will f shit up and not think twice about it.


----------



## Synthaholic

Father & Son:

Stellan & Alexander Skarsgård


----------



## Harry Dresden

Synthaholic said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Republicunt" was pure television gold
> 
> 
> 
> Pam is definitely my favorite character.  Then Jessica, then Eric, then Lafayette.
Click to expand...


still like Jessica....but Pam can suck me too.....


----------



## boedicca

Last Sunday's episode was awful.  It's just mopping up music...trying  to tie up loose ends in tidy ways.

The scene with Ginger was pathetic.   Eric should have done her right.

The only thing left is for Bill to finally die.


----------



## Synthaholic

boedicca said:


> Well, here we are with 5 episodes left in the Series.  Frankly, the past three years haven't been very good...and this season is pretty bad, *especially last weeks BDS display*.
> 
> But I'm going to finish up the series, and then be done with it.



^^^ another _Right-Wing Victim™_


----------



## Synthaholic

boedicca said:


> Last Sunday's episode was awful.  It's just mopping up music...trying  to tie up loose ends in tidy ways.
> 
> *The scene with Ginger was pathetic.   Eric should have done her right.*
> 
> The only thing left is for Bill to finally die.


I agree with this.

Do you really think Bill is going to die?  Or will Sookie become some vampire/fae hybrid and live with a healthy Bill for eternity?

I was happy for Jessica, Jason, Sam, Arlene, Lafayette - they all seem to have found someone.  Andy is an afterthought, but also happy.

We're left with Bill, Sookie, Eric, Pam.


----------



## boedicca

Synthaholic said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> Do you really think Bill is going to die?  Or will Sookie become some vampire/fae hybrid and live with a healthy Bill for eternity?
> 
> I was happy for Jessica, Jason, Sam, Arlene, Lafayette - they all seem to have found someone.  Andy is an afterthought, but also happy.
> 
> We're left with Bill, Sookie, Eric, Pam.




Alan Ball killed off Nate in 6 Feet Under, so I suspect that Bill is a goner.  I rather hope he is...because the Bill-Sookie dynamic has been boring for years.


----------



## boedicca

SPOILER....















My prediction was accurate.  Bill was killed off - literally with lots of blood.

The best bit was Sarah Newlin's living hell.


----------



## TheOldSchool

boedicca said:


> SPOILER....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My prediction was accurate.  Bill was killed off - literally with lots of blood.
> 
> The best bit was Sarah Newlin's living hell.



I disagree.  Pam and Eric has to be the best part 

Though I guess Sarah tied into that so


----------



## hjmick

Doesn't matter if it jumped the shark or not, the series is over.



Side note... Does anyone remember from where we get the term "jumped the shark" as it relates to television and such?


----------



## boedicca

TheOldSchool said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> SPOILER....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My prediction was accurate.  Bill was killed off - literally with lots of blood.
> 
> The best bit was Sarah Newlin's living hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  Pam and Eric has to be the best part
> 
> Though I guess Sarah tied into that so
Click to expand...



Pam and Eric were awesome...but they always are.

The Sarah twist was so good, it stands out.


----------



## boedicca

hjmick said:


> Doesn't matter if it jumped the shark or not, the series is over.
> 
> 
> 
> Side note... Does anyone remember from where we get the term "jumped the shark" as it relates to television and such?



Happy Days - Fonzi - leather jacket on water skis jumps over shark


----------



## hjmick

Winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## boedicca




----------



## Synthaholic

I thought the show wrapped up nicely!

Jason did good!


----------



## Politico

How does a cancelled show jump the shark?


----------



## Harry Dresden

Synthaholic said:


> I thought the show wrapped up nicely!
> 
> Jason did good!


they had all year to come up with what they came up with.....i thought the ending was as bad as Dexters and the Sopranos.....the chick is hot though....


----------

